# Stiff hands from axe/adze work?



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys I was curious if anyone else hands cramp up from a lot of carving with an axe and adze?

I find when in swinging for awhile and let go of the axe my hand doesn't want to move out of the handle grip and is sore to stretch out. I was wondering what the cause of this was


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't know what the cause is, but I suffer from the same thing. It's slightly concerning since I don't consider myself old at all, only 34, and it's been going on for some time now. I'll be interested to see what others think.


----------



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

> I don t know what the cause is, but I suffer from the same thing. It s slightly concerning since I don t consider myself old at all, only 34, and it s been going on for some time now. I ll be interested to see what others think.
> 
> - TraylorPark


Indeed in only 26 so maybe it's a technique thing. Been thinking mybe it's from griping the handle to tight. Perhaps sanding up the handle or adding some pine tar to make the grip better would allow you to hold it lighter.

I do remember getting the same feeling from riding dirt bikes for along time, especially in cold weather


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

My guess is you are using muscles you haven't used for long durations of time. Just like any new muscle movements, your body will get used to the new motions, your muscles will strengthen, and you'll be fine; especially given your young age.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Try loosening your grip, it sounds like a death grip. The tighter you hold it the less blood can circulate on your hands. Lactic acid can build up leading to cramps.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

> Try loosening your grip, it sounds like a death grip. The tighter you hold it the less blood can circulate on your hands. Lactic acid can build up leading to cramps.
> 
> - theoldfart


While what you say has loads of truth to it, I realized one day I had tendinitis. No matter my technique, it hurts. It was caused by years and years of being a carpenter.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

It can happen anytime you do something that you are not used to for an extend period of time especially if you are more of an office guy as opposed to a working guy. Even working guys get it when they start a new extended activity. I first experienced this when I was a young lad. When the power went out, we milked the cows by hand. ;-)) As an apprentice, I discovered all day with a jack hammer is a good way to trigger it too ;-((


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't speak for axe work personally but I can for adze work and I'm sure the answer is the same. As mentioned above, loosen up. An adze cut can be almost as fine as a plane cut but it must be done with a relaxed grip. Tense muscles can't give the fine control and will also eventually cramp. Golf is a good comparison. You can't get it done with a death grip.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Repetitive motion injury. You have to be warmed up properly and use proper technique to avoid it (and maybe take breaks at proper intervals). I can't really say what these proper warming up and techniques look like, beyond what has already been stated, but stiffness and/or numbness and burning are a result.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

What Dark_Lightning said, repetitive motion. I had a similar painful issue about 9 yrs ago, when I was doing a massive amount of entry and storm door installs. I believe my left thumb began locking on me because of the way I pushed the vinyl locking strips into the Andersen 2000, 3000 and 4000 series SDs, 3 or 4 weeks after I was done the problem stopped. I also believe I have the beginnings of osteoarthritis for at least the last 10 or more yrs.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> While what you say has loads of truth to it, I realized one day I had tendinitis. No matter my technique, it hurts. It was caused by years and years of being a carpenter.
> 
> - Luthierman


Bingo! So easy to develop tendinitis, and so often people (me included) will self-diagnose as having arthritis (especially if the are over 45 or 50). Good advice above about loosening any death grip, using correct technique, warming up, working in short sessions. I will add a couple of things, based on quite a bit of experience. (a) When you first notice aching, *stop* and do something else, perhaps shake your hands out, stretch a bit and then go back to work. Most of us determined, focused workers will keep going, grit our teeth, and hold on tighter to the tool. The worst thing to do! (b) Check on other parts of your body-your neck, your upper back, shoulders, etc., make sure you're not clenching all those muscles too-they should work smoothly together and [c] If you get really sore in your wrists and fingers, ice them to short-circuit the inflammation process and prevent things from getting worse. The problem with developing tendinitis is that, even once you've "cured" it with lots of time off, icing, anti-inflammatories, etc., that part of your body will always be prone to it! Really cold water, or a bag of frozen black-eyed peas work.

Jesse, is there any chance you also have carpal tunnel syndrome?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

+1 Forestgirl! I was told about tennis elbow when I was an apprentice and was able to prevent it. Golfer's elbow occurs on the other side of the joint. Wish I'd have known about it. A simple stretch exercise can cure it and certainly would have prevented it.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

> Jesse, is there any chance you also have carpal tunnel syndrome?
> 
> - ForestGrl


It's possible. I finally sucked it up and went to the doctor. She assured me that I have tendinitis. At the time it was so bad that I couldn't move my thumb on it's own. It would lock up and had to be moved with the other hand to relieve the intense pain. It may not ever go away. The mornings are a bit tough but as soon as I get moving it loosens up and I will be less prone to injury. This happened 8 months ago just for reference.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

I couldn't play guitar, hold a chisel, or run a hand plane for months. It was what I refer to as the dark times.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> Jesse, is there any chance you also have carpal tunnel syndrome?
> - ForestGrl
> 
> It s possible. I finally sucked it up and went to the doctor. She assured me that I have tendinitis. At the time it was so bad that I couldn t move my thumb on it s own. It would lock up and had to be moved with the other hand to relieve the intense pain. It may not ever go away. The mornings are a bit tough but as soon as I get moving it loosens up and I will be less prone to injury. This happened 8 months ago just for reference.
> ...


Hmmmm, that "worst in the morning" thing is part of the symptom complex with CT. Hopefully, your doc is right, but they've been know to miss a diagnosis. The reason carpal tunnel is worse in the a.m.'s is because we tend to sleep with our wrists bent, which further closes off circulation to the median nerve. I've had both hands done. Knew I was in trouble when I couldn't pick up a spoon for breakfast. It's important to take care of nerve compression before it is so bad that surgery doesn't really help that much. Glad you're out of the Dark Times anyway!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

As I age (now 63) the arthritis in my hands gets worse. I've tried Voltaren Gel and BioFreeze, but they really dont help any more. So now I take this and it help's "MOST" of the time. 
.
.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Google DMSO.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

DiMethylSulfoxide …. My father-in-law used to use it on his race horse's knees, and also on his own hands. I tried it years ago and had forgotten about that. 
Funny how as soon as you rub it into your hands, your mouth tastes like garlic !


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, almost forgot … Biegel Oil too


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

About 25 to 35 yrs ago maybe longer there were experiments utilizing bee venom to counteract arthritis symptoms. I believe the venom caused a dramatic increase in blood flow to the effected area. Great promise.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

Celebrex-another in the huge class of NSAIDs. All to be used with caution, and if on a daily basis it's advisable to have a blood panel done once/year to check for any problems they might cause. Voltaren gel is a dream-come-true for some conditions, especially since it's a local anti-inflammatory, and much safer to use. I first discovered it when it was prescribed for the horses, but have it under my name now. ;-) On-label use is fairly restrictive, and my insurance company wants to know what part of the body it's prescribed for. Not to say it doesn't work on others, LOL.


----------



## ForestGrl (Jun 5, 2015)

> DiMethylSulfoxide …. My father-in-law used to use it on his race horse s knees, and also on his own hands. I tried it years ago and had forgotten about that.
> Funny how as soon as you rub it into your hands, your mouth tastes like garlic !
> 
> - JoeinGa


Yep, garlic. But it will also carry any chemical contaminant you have on your hands or the skin you're applying it to past the skin barrier. We usually used gloves to apply it to the horses. Worked in some cases, not in others.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

After being malpracticed upon with Topamax and having Seroquel nearly give me diabetes, I always goggle side effects and law suits before taking anything.


----------

